# Hearing Voices in my head - advice?



## Redwood (Apr 15, 2012)

dilletante said:


> but the the stuff about medication is just bad advice. Anti-depressants cause Schizphrenia? I think this is complete bullshit.


It's supported by studies.


----------



## dilletante (Apr 13, 2012)

Redwood said:


> It's supported by studies.


Sure, but a sound theory requires more than studies that support it. It requires peer review and acceptance, clinical studies, and even more elaborate studies. What I'm getting at is there is far more evidence that medication is safe and effective, and this is what the medical community has accepted.
I would question how they could possibly know that the antidepressant was the culprit. Which came first, the chicken or the egg? Lastly, trying to pinpoint the cause of a complex biological/psychological disorder is a tremendous challenge, that I believe, has not yet been accomplished.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

I have the same issue. Just turn the negative into a positive. Start talking back. I bet you'll get into some deep conversations that will lead you onto the path of intellectual enlightenment. Works for me. I'm pretty good buddies with the voices now. roud:


----------



## Newlife (Sep 26, 2012)

Are you still hearing the voices?


----------



## EbonyTigger (Apr 13, 2012)

Newlife said:


> Are you still hearing the voices?


Occasionally but I've got new medication coming through that's going to help with it all (it's a stronger version of the medication I'm already on)


----------



## Newlife (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, I believe hearing voices is not so uncommon. Medical science does not have all the answers, however I support that approach. Bear with me if what I say seem strange. Either the voices are you, or the come from an external source.


----------



## Newlife (Sep 26, 2012)

midnightstar said:


> Occasionally but I've got new medication coming through that's going to help with it all (it's a stronger version of the medication I'm already on)


Anyhow, does the voices seem to be more negative than positive? Do you feel depressed? Does the voices tell you do negative things? Are you anti-social in real life?


----------



## EbonyTigger (Apr 13, 2012)

Newlife said:


> Anyhow, does the voices seem to be more negative than positive? Do you feel depressed? Does the voices tell you do negative things? Are you anti-social in real life?


They're negative, I've got diagnosed depression (which so I'm told is in remission), IRL I'm a wallflower I'm the one observing everyone else and don't really get noticed


----------



## Newlife (Sep 26, 2012)

Again, i do strongly advocate you continue with medical options, however my take on this is perhaps slightly different. I suspect that your voices will not like what I have to say in the following section below, and will probably try everything to turn you away from reading this, and will probably also be very much against what I have to say. So here goes.

I believe the answer lies in the supernatural. The voices and depression go largely hand in hand, as they have the same root cause. You can however be set free of both the voices and the depression through the love, power and glory of Jesus. I would like to try and help. Let me know should you be willing to try, and I will prove it to through a behavioral change in the voices you hear, before doing anything at all.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

@midnightstar, what you describe is quite similar to what my gf experienced, both the voices and the fact that they were negative. Only a thorough diagnosis will be able to determine what the exact root cause is. 

Do not let anyone drive you nutters with speculation because your own situation is always different from that of another person. It is very important to realise that effective treatment may very well be available and will likely improve your quality of life.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I think that true hallucinations are perceived to be from outside of you--like you would hear a voice and be like "what? Didn't everyone else hear that?"

But I don't think you are assuming these voices are loud and clear, and that others are hearing them. 

But I'm not a psychologist and I may be totally off.

I get intrusive thoughts which to me seem like semi hallucinations. The anxiety around the thought makes it feel real to me, even though I know it's irrational. I think anxiety around, or paying attention to, normal inner voices might do this too.

I think it's good you're getting attention for this, but consider it might be anxiety related also. Maybe you're obsessing over the voices, and this is causing them to seem more unusual than they are.

Also, an activity I have done for depression is to write down my negative core beliefs. It sounds like your voices are telling you your negative core beliefs--maybe--so maybe you can write them down.

Then, maybe you can examine those beliefs. Are you worthless? Have you never done anything of worth? Is there no possibility, in the future, that you will pass by someone who needs help and help them--thus doing a valuable service to them? Do these voices know for sure what you will contribute in the future? No.

And then, write down the opposite of the negative voice. Write down "I am valuable" or "I do have worth. " Or "there are people in my life who think I'm valuable." Or "I have helped people, and that was valuable to them."


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Aww! I'm really sorry this is happening to you, poor thing  I didn't know you were still having trouble. 

But this is a normal symptom of depression. (link)

Just tell your counselor about it, @midnightstar. It's a form of depression so I am sure it's treatable. The medication should help.  When my depression was really bad I got thoughts that I was worthless and such, but they were just thoughts, not voices. That must be even worse.  Please don't ever believe anything they tell you, okay? It's not true. You're a valuable person and you're worth so much *hugs*


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

midnightstar said:


> Ever since I was diagnosed with depression, I've been hearing voices in my head telling me how worthless I am and all sorts of nasty stuff, sometimes it's like my own voice is telling me nasty stuff about myself, other times it's like someone else entirely.
> 
> What is going on and how can I stop this? Am I crazy?


Hell, I don't know. I'm concerned if I say anything, I'm going to say the wrong thing and make things worse. I'm no mental health professional. You may be better served talking to your doc. 

I've been depressed before, I don't remember hearing any voices. I just felt like my whole being was being held down by lead weights. I had no desire to do anything but lay there. 

As far as voices in my head, as far as I'm concerned, as long as I still have the option of not doing what they say, then I'm still in charge, and I'm not crazy (at least no more so than usual).


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

have you experienced any signs of hyperactivity or been unusually impulsive, nervous, or irritable? do you have high levels of anxiety at this point in time, or feel like other people are "out to get you"? and do you have any other diagnosed psychological conditions (such as a personality disorder or autism)?

you need to go back to your doctor & tell them what you are experiencing. this is a symptom of psychosis, which is found in a plethora of disorders. it may be just another part of your depression or of something else.


----------



## Junction0 (Jul 11, 2012)

@_midnightstar_ I know this might be inauthentic but *PLEASE DO GET OFF THOSE MEDS.* Modern medicine and science is not something to be worshipped. The only resolution is from within yourself--you seek mental help so that someone can show you the light that is _already inside of you_. If you seek the help of someone or something else entirely, you _shan't receive it_. If you think about it, all the mental help we get is actually from within ourselves--our thoughts and our subsequent actions, whether or not someone helps us locate that light of guidance. 

The problem with modern day medicine is that it separates science and ethics and other things when it shouldn't. Yes there is a physiological basis for depression, as for everything else within ourselves, but that does not mean that it is _entirely_ physiological. The human brain is the most confounding organ of all, it is a universe of universes, and to think that with some pills we can make the ills go away is a strange thought to me. I don't mean to be rude, I respect your decision to take medicine, but in my own opinion I am against it.


----------



## EbonyTigger (Apr 13, 2012)

Reicheru said:


> have you experienced any signs of hyperactivity or been unusually impulsive, nervous, or irritable? do you have high levels of anxiety at this point in time, or feel like other people are "out to get you"? and do you have any other diagnosed psychological conditions (such as a personality disorder or autism)?
> 
> you need to go back to your doctor & tell them what you are experiencing. this is a symptom of psychosis, which is found in a plethora of disorders. it may be just another part of your depression or of something else.


The doctor already knows all of this, I told him everything and I got diagnosed with ocd and personality something recently, just waiting for the letter explaining everything to come through


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

midnightstar said:


> The doctor already knows all of this, I told him everything and I got diagnosed with ocd and personality something recently, just waiting for the letter explaining everything to come through


ah, good! well then i wish you luck.


----------



## Newlife (Sep 26, 2012)

Reicheru said:


> ah, good! well then i wish you luck.


Good to hear doing ok. Chat anytime you want. My son is going through something similar. Best I can tell you this time is to focus on the complete opposite every time something negative occurs, and then reinforce the positive. For example, if you feel down and the very last thing you want to do is to get up, then do exactly that, and even go for a run.


----------

